# Help please WIFI



## sigma26 (Jul 18, 2011)

around 12 or so on Friday my wifi connection went out. I tried everything to no avail. I looked in the device mangers as to see if something was wrong with the drivers and well, everything was fine, no cautionary signs. Also I had windows diagnosis it and it said there was a driver issue, which got me further confused. I checked my wifi stregnth and it was perfect, everything was except I noticed the ipv4 & and IPV6 weren't connected and next to the connection read, "limited acesss". I used my brothers computer (which is also connected to the same wireless router and works fine) to search for solutions. Needless to say I followed one which told me to uninstall the drives in the device manger and re install then.I did except one didn't come back (I had Intel(R) WiFi Link 1000 BGN, Realtek PCIe FE family controller and Microsoft virtual miniport adapter) When I uninstalled the Intel (R) the Minport adapter went with it and when i reinstalled Intel (R) minport did not return! To make matters worst, now I have a big fat red X over my connection box whereas I only had limited access before(This came after uninstalling Intel(R). It's been two days and have lost productivity over this. Please guys help me.

In the command prompt I ran "wlan show all" and got this

C:\Users\Shiki-Mike>netsh wlan show all
Wireless System Information Summary
(Time: 7/17/2011 7:59:37 PM Eastern Daylight Time)


================================================== =====================
============================== SHOW DRIVERS ===========================
================================================== =====================


Interface name: Wireless Network Connection

Driver : Intel(R) WiFi Link 1000 BGN
Vendor : Intel Corporation
Provider : Intel
Date : 1/13/2010
Version : 13.1.1.1
INF file : C:\Windows\INF\oem19.inf
Files : 4 total
C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\NETw5s64.sys
C:\Windows\system32\NETw5c64.dll
C:\Windows\system32\NETw5r64.dll
C:\Windows\system32\drivers\vwifibus.sys


================================================== =====================
============================= SHOW INTERFACES =========================
================================================== =====================


There is 1 interface on the system:

Name : Wireless Network Connection
Description : Intel(R) WiFi Link 1000 BGN
GUID : 9855937e-b705-43dc-acb9-3f764191e813
Physical address : 00:1e:64:78:d0:d4
State : not ready

Hosted network status : Not available


================================================== =====================
=========================== SHOW HOSTED NETWORK =======================
================================================== =====================


Hosted network settings
-----------------------
Mode : Allowed
SSID name : "SHIKI-MIKE-PC-46900"
Max number of clients : 100
Authentication : WPA2-Personal
Cipher : CCMP

Hosted network status
---------------------
Status : Not available


================================================== =====================
============================= SHOW SETTINGS ===========================
================================================== =====================


Wireless LAN settings
---------------------
Show blocked networks in visible network list: No

Only use GP profiles on GP-configured networks: No

Hosted network mode allowed in WLAN service: Yes

Allow shared user credentials for network authentication: Yes

Block period: Not Configured.

Function WlanQueryInterface returns error 5023:


================================================== =====================
============================== SHOW FILTERS ===========================
================================================== =====================


Allow list on the system (group policy)
---------------------------------------
<None>

Allow list on the system (user)
-------------------------------
<None>

Block list on the system (group policy)
---------------------------------------
<None>

Block list on the system (user)
-------------------------------
<None>


================================================== =====================
=========================== SHOW CREATEALLUSER ========================
================================================== =====================


Everyone is allowed to create all user profiles.


================================================== =====================
============================= SHOW PROFILES ===========================
================================================== =====================


Profiles on interface Wireless Network Connection:

Group policy profiles (read only)
---------------------------------
<None>

User profiles
-------------
<None>


================================================== =====================
========================== SHOW PROFILES NAME=* =======================
================================================== =====================

Profile "*" is not found on the system.

================================================== =====================
======================= SHOW NETWORKS MODE=BSSID ======================
================================================== =====================


Interface name : Wireless Network Connection


C:\Users\Shiki-Mike>

Please guys help I have a G60 series, windows 7 64-bit and


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

and welcome to the Forum

In Device Manager, Does anything show with a error?


----------



## sigma26 (Jul 18, 2011)

Old Rich said:


> and welcome to the Forum
> 
> In Device Manager, Does anything show with a error?


Thanks for the reply, ahh not really..though I only checked the network adapter section. I scanned for changes and nothing came up.


----------



## sigma26 (Jul 18, 2011)

Oh Also, as to the diagnosis message...it says..

Problems Found

There might be a problem with the drivers for the local area connection adapter

There might be a problem with the driver for the wireless Network connection adapter

and after trying to diagnosis

The wireless network adapter is experiencing problems.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

In Device Manager, Right click on each Network adaptor and select "Remove" . . Reboot to let Windows "discover" them and reload the drivers


----------



## sigma26 (Jul 18, 2011)

I uninstalled and still the matter persist..I still haven't even been able to get back the third drive..which I what I remember brought to me the magical X:sigh:

Help...


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Third drive???

Try this: 

*Start*, *Run*, *CMD* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands:

Note: Type only the text in bold for the following commands. press enter after each line

netsh interface ipv4 reset
netsh interface ipv6 reset

Reboot the machine.


----------



## sigma26 (Jul 18, 2011)

Ok I will try that when I get home. The third was Microsoft virtual miniport adapter which when I uninstalled never came back and after the Big red x appeared rendering my ability to see other networks, null


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

The Microsoft virtual miniport adapter should not make any difference . . I don't think it has been implemented by M/S yet.

Where does the big red X appear?


----------



## sigma26 (Jul 18, 2011)

It appears on the connection box, where all the Available networks within the vicinity that are found is listed. It appeared right after I uninstalled the drives and the Miniport never came back. Which is why I inferred that was prehaps the problem. Anyway I tried what you told me, that is to run the commands and this is what I got.

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Shiki-Mike>netsh interface IPV4 RESET
Reseting Global, failed.
The requested operation requires elevation (Run as administrator).
Reseting Interface, failed.
The requested operation requires elevation (Run as administrator).
There's no user specified settings to be reset.


C:\Users\Shiki-Mike>NETSH INTERFACE IPV6 RESET
Reseting Interface, failed.
The requested operation requires elevation (Run as administrator).
There's no user specified settings to be reset.


C:\Users\Shiki-Mike>


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

go to accessories and right mouse click on command prompt. Choose run as admin

while there post the results of a ipconfig /all for review also

"State : not ready"

Any off/on buttons for your wireless? state not ready usually means not turned on.


----------



## sigma26 (Jul 18, 2011)

Ok, just did so..restarting..holds fingers....and same things the x...what now?


----------



## sigma26 (Jul 18, 2011)

So interesting update. So after I reseted I did another diagnosis and got a slightly different message. So I tried a Ethernet based connection and lo and behold, It worked! Though Ipv6 is still not connected and wireless... won't work...


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

post the results of a ipconfig /all for review


----------



## sigma26 (Jul 18, 2011)

Sigh, thanks guy you've helped alot. This is what I got. Also, I'm now having problems with Intel(R) WiFi Link 1000 BGN, I tried deleting and re installing and it won't successfully.


Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes


Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 99:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter #92
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 94:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter #87
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 98:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter #91
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 97:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter #90
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 104:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter #97
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 100:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter #93
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 103:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter #96
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 107:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter #100
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 105:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter #98
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 106:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter #99
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 121:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter #118
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 116:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter #111
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 108:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter #101
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 111:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter #104
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 110:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter #103
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 135:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter #127
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 124:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter #119
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 113:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter #106
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 118:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter #112
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 115:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter #107
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 120:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter #110
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 131:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter #125
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 125:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter #115
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 130:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter #121
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 126:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter #116
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 129:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter #122
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 127:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter #117
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 140:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter #132
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 133:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter #123
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 134:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter #124
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 136:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter #128
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 137:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter #129
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 139:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter #131
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Users\Shiki-Mike>

Small note, i'm currently using my computer with a ethernet cable to get internet, But wireless....:4-thatsba


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

That is the bottom part of the ipconfig /all. I need the top part.


----------



## sigma26 (Jul 18, 2011)

Oops sorry!
Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Shiki-Mike> ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Shiki-Mike-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 2:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe FE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-26-2D-B2-A0-4B
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::a458:6844:2ae8:bca%223(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 24.44.74.4(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.252.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Monday, July 18, 2011 8:39:33 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, July 20, 2011 8:39:21 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 24.44.72.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.240.160.77
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 419440173
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-12-A9-BC-27-00-26-2D-B2-A0-4B

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 167.206.251.130
167.206.251.129
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter 6TO4 Adapter:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2002:182c:4a04::182c:4a04(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 2002:c058:6301::c058:6301
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 167.206.251.130
167.206.251.129
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 9:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e76:2:3de6:e7d3:b5fb(Preferr
ed)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::2:3de6:e7d3:b5fb%12(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

C:\Users\Shiki-Mike>


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

ipconfig looks good except it does not appear you are connected to a router. Your ip addressing looks more like ISP provided ip.

You also have no wifi card showing.

I suspect the wifi interface died which is why drivers are not installing.


----------



## sigma26 (Jul 18, 2011)

well I'm not connected to a router anymore.The Router is not transmitting anything in that I'm directing towards my computer as oppose to the router.So that would make sense. Also the driver reinstalled itself, for there is no more cautionary signs in Device mangers. As For the Card...Im at lost...Do you want me to plug back up the router and try again?


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

in lan connections do you have a wifi card listed?

even when not in use the card should have showed up in the ipconfig /all

sure connect to the router again and lets see what happens


----------



## sigma26 (Jul 18, 2011)

In the network section yeah, I have two (use to have three befor miniport delete..)

Says wireless section connection five enabled and shared Intel(R) WiFi Link 1000 BGN.


Also, I tried putting this back, but the X appears over my connection access point and well.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

"and shared "

connection should not be shared. undo that.

lets see another ipconfig /all results


----------



## sigma26 (Jul 18, 2011)

Opsy daisy, was messing with options. I undid.Ok, So I ran another Ipconfig/all and still my adapter doesn't show(It basically showed what I posted before. (I ran one on my brothers computer, which I'm using now, and his show!)
This is of my network (I use to have three, now two..Idk)








My device manager








Diagnosis from windows (I can connect via cable,so ignore that warning)








And... pic showing the XXXX:4-dontkno


----------



## sigma26 (Jul 18, 2011)

One little tad bit.This all started after I was removing Zone-Alarm from my computer.:upset:

More screenshot...


----------



## sigma26 (Jul 18, 2011)

sigma26 said:


> One little tad bit.This all started after I was removing Zone-Alarm from my computer.:upset:
> 
> More screenshot...
> View attachment 95073
> ...


wlan show all and it shows...I'm...:4-dontkno


----------



## sigma26 (Jul 18, 2011)

Using wired connection to post findings.

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Shiki-Mike>wlan show all
'wlan' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.

C:\Users\Shiki-Mike>netsh wlan show all
Wireless System Information Summary
(Time: 7/19/2011 9:35:55 AM Eastern Daylight Time)


=======================================================================
============================== SHOW DRIVERS ===========================
=======================================================================


Interface name: Wireless Network Connection 5

Driver *: Intel(R) WiFi Link 1000 BGN*
Vendor : Intel Corporation
Provider : Intel
Date : 1/13/2010
Version : 13.1.1.1
INF file : C:\Windows\INF\oem19.inf
Files : 4 total
C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\NETw5s64.sys
C:\Windows\system32\NETw5c64.dll
C:\Windows\system32\NETw5r64.dll
C:\Windows\system32\drivers\vwifibus.sys


=======================================================================
============================= SHOW INTERFACES =========================
=======================================================================


There is 1 interface on the system:

Name : Wireless Network Connection 5
Description : Intel(R) WiFi Link 1000 BGN
GUID : f9e32a85-f9ef-4f21-bc87-c2e4e40652b8
Physical address : 00:1e:64:78:d0:d4
State : not ready

Hosted network status : Not available


=======================================================================
=========================== SHOW HOSTED NETWORK =======================
=======================================================================


Hosted network settings
-----------------------
Mode : Allowed
SSID name : "SHIKI-MIKE-PC-46900"
Max number of clients : 100
Authentication : WPA2-Personal
Cipher : CCMP

Hosted network status
---------------------
Status : Not available


=======================================================================
============================= SHOW SETTINGS ===========================
=======================================================================


Wireless LAN settings
---------------------
Show blocked networks in visible network list: No

Only use GP profiles on GP-configured networks: No

Hosted network mode allowed in WLAN service: Yes

Allow shared user credentials for network authentication: Yes

Block period: Not Configured.

Function WlanQueryInterface returns error 5023:


=======================================================================
============================== SHOW FILTERS ===========================
=======================================================================


Allow list on the system (group policy)
---------------------------------------
<None>

Allow list on the system (user)
-------------------------------
<None>

Block list on the system (group policy)
---------------------------------------
<None>

Block list on the system (user)
-------------------------------
<None>


=======================================================================
=========================== SHOW CREATEALLUSER ========================
=======================================================================


Everyone is allowed to create all user profiles.


=======================================================================
============================= SHOW PROFILES ===========================
=======================================================================


Profiles on interface Wireless Network Connection 5:

Group policy profiles (read only)
---------------------------------
<None>

User profiles
-------------
<None>


=======================================================================
========================== SHOW PROFILES NAME=* =======================
=======================================================================

Profile "*" is not found on the system.

=======================================================================
======================= SHOW NETWORKS MODE=BSSID ======================
=======================================================================


Interface name : Wireless Network Connection 5


C:\Users\Shiki-Mike>


And ipconfig



Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Shiki-Mike>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Shiki-Mike-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 2:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe FE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-26-2D-B2-A0-4B
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::a458:6844:2ae8:bca%70(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 24.44.74.4(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.252.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, July 19, 2011 9:32:29 AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, July 21, 2011 9:32:16 AM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 24.44.72.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.240.160.77
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 419440173
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-12-A9-BC-27-00-26-2D-B2-A0-4B

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 167.206.251.130
167.206.251.129
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 9:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e76:c13:1b33:e7d3:b5fb(Prefe
rred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::c13:1b33:e7d3:b5fb%77(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{56015AF0-D295-4B78-962A-82C3E21F7B14}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter 6TO4 Adapter:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2002:182c:4a04::182c:4a04(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 2002:c058:6301::c058:6301
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 167.206.251.130
167.206.251.129
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

C:\Users\Shiki-Mike>

Still no (above bolded) in there...:4-dontkno


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

The missing miniport connection is nothing to worrya about . . it's not used anyway. 

Are you haveing a problem connecting? . . your ipconfig look ok


----------



## sigma26 (Jul 18, 2011)

Old Rich said:


> The missing miniport connection is nothing to worrya about . . it's not used anyway.
> 
> Are you haveing a problem connecting? . . your ipconfig look ok


Problems when I'm trying to wireless less because the Red X as I've shown is there over the network access area so I'm unable to see any network at all..I'm able to connect on a connected line.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Sorry, I am not following . . the only red X I see is on the Wired network, which is showing as not connected.

What exactly happens when you try to connect wirelessly?


----------



## sigma26 (Jul 18, 2011)

Old Rich said:


> Sorry, I am not following . . the only red X I see is on the Wired network, which is showing as not connected.
> 
> What exactly happens when you try to connect wirelessly?


No, that is of the wireless, check the ipconfig and you'd see the wired connection can be found where as wireless cannot.

He is a pic I just took of the screen with wired connection








And without


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Your very first image shows the wireless connected and the wired not connected. 

What exactly happens when you try to connect to wireless?


----------



## sigma26 (Jul 18, 2011)

Old Rich said:


> Your very first image shows the wireless connected and the wired not connected.
> 
> What exactly happens when you try to connect to wireless?


Opps wrong image that is of the wired connected. I cannot connect wirless at all because there are no networks with the box.

This is of the wireless with 








Another of the adapter status


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

That shows that the wireless is enabled, has a strong signal but not connected. What happens when you go to the Network and Sharing center and click on "Connect to a Network?

or Right click on the network icon with the red X and select connect?


----------



## sigma26 (Jul 18, 2011)

Old Rich said:


> That shows that the wireless is enabled, has a strong signal but not connected. What happens when you go to the Network and Sharing center and click on "Connect to a Network?


Yeah I know, which I why I'm baffled. When I try to the box from the internet access point pops up and says "No connection, no connections are available with the red x over the access point."


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

I suspect Zone Alarm has done mischeif when it was uninstalled. Did it uninstall without errors?

Try this:

Powercycle everything . . Turn off the Modem, router and all pc's . . turn on the Modem and wait a few minutes for the lights to stabilize . . then turn on the router, then one pc at a time. See if you connect to the internet.

Then, 

Remove all the stored wireless network profiles and search for the network again.

How to Remove Stored Wireless Network Profiles for XP, Vista, and Windows 7

Then:

with the pc connected to the router, Click on *Start* . . *Run* . . type *CMD* 

At the > prompt type type the following command: *IPCONFIG /ALL*


Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is NOT a space after the / in the following command.

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*. Come back here and Paste the results in a message.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.

then please Download and run this Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector, click the *Networks* link on the upper left and paste a screen shot of that screen here. Note that this application requires NET Framework to run. If you get an error about a missing function, download and install NET Framework.


To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the _*Alt*_ key and press the *PrtScn* key. Open the Windows PAINT application and _*Paste*_ the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the _*Manage Attachments*_ button to upload it here.


----------



## sigma26 (Jul 18, 2011)

No, it didn't. I'ma go as you said.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Zone alarm had errors? . . if so download AppRemover and run it to take care of any uninstalled bits


----------



## sigma26 (Jul 18, 2011)

Ok first, I don't have any saved wireless networks anymore. I just checked and they are gone!..

Another Ipconfig/all and it looks like the others. (I had to connect back using my Ethernet cable)

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Shiki-Mike>ipconfig

Windows IP Configuration


Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 2:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::a458:6844:2ae8:bca%70
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 24.44.74.4
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.252.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 24.44.72.1

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 9:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e76:38f8:3d9c:e7d3:b5fb
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::38f8:3d9c:e7d3:b5fb%77
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :

Tunnel adapter isatap.{56015AF0-D295-4B78-962A-82C3E21F7B14}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :

Tunnel adapter 6TO4 Adapter:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2002:182c:4a04::182c:4a04
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 2002:c058:6301::c058:6301

C:\Users\Shiki-Mike>


----------



## sigma26 (Jul 18, 2011)

Also the shot..Blank


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

You show one screen in the advanced section dealing with the wireless. It was set at 20mhz. Should be set to auto. All setting should be at default.

I am thinking we are dealing with a corrupt registry.

you show gui wise the wireless card and it appears to be fine as does lan connections but when doing a ipconfig /all it does not show up at all.

It is like it exists in the gui but not in the real world.

Do you have a restore point to before the ZA uninstall?


----------



## sigma26 (Jul 18, 2011)

Wand3r3r said:


> You show one screen in the advanced section dealing with the wireless. It was set at 20mhz. Should be set to auto. All setting should be at default.
> 
> I am thinking we are dealing with a corrupt registry.
> 
> ...


Ok. I feared such.The Gui matter is pretty bizzare..Have you ever encountered such before?Also,I have two restore point( That I can see) but they are all from today.so that wouldn't help much.

I Know it iisn't of much Use yet. But, the X, it appeared right after I uninstalled the network drive and reinstalled them and the mini port drive never came back.:4-dontkno


----------



## sigma26 (Jul 18, 2011)

I did another diagnosis and went furter,detailed, to which I got *"windows could not automatically bind the IP protocol stack to the network adapter" so I'm thinking of resetting the Internet protocol...*


----------



## sigma26 (Jul 18, 2011)

I tried using Microsoft...Fixit..to no avail..


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hi sigma26,

Windows 7 is your O/S?

Have you scanned for Malware/Spyware? Use Free Malwarebytes.

Please try these recommendations:
*Remove all the 6To4 and ISATAP Adapters:*

Disable IPV6 for Vista and 7=> Simple Way to Disable IPv6 in Windows Vista

Remove 6to4 adapters from Device Manager 

From Device Manager, Click the View menu from the top 
Select Show Hidden Devices (Must be check before continuing) 
Scroll down and expand Network Adapters 
Right-Click a duplicated Microsoft 6to4 Adapter or Microsoft ISATAP Adapter 
Select Uninstall 
Click OK for the pop-up warning message 
Repeat for each of the unwanted duplicated adapter 
Close Device Manager when finish
=======================

Let's reset the TCP/IP and Winsock. 
Click on Start=> All Programs => Accessories and right click on Command Prompt, select "Run as Administrator" to open a command prompt.

Reset IPv4 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log* press enter
Reset IPv6 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log* press enter
Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog* press enter

Restart the computer after and test your connection after.

Please let us know.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Did you run the appremover program?


----------



## sigma26 (Jul 18, 2011)

Old Rich said:


> Did you run the appremover program?


Yeah I did..Nothing was found..

I ran Every netsh...XXx I could think of..

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Shiki-Mike>netsh show drivers
The following command was not found: show drivers.

C:\Users\Shiki-Mike>netsh show drivers
The following command was not found: show drivers.

C:\Users\Shiki-Mike>netsh wlan show drivers

Interface name: Wireless Network Connection 5

Driver : Intel(R) WiFi Link 1000 BGN
Vendor : Intel Corporation
Provider : Intel
Date : 1/13/2010
Version : 13.1.1.1
INF file : C:\Windows\INF\oem19.inf
Files : 4 total
C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\NETw5s64.sys
C:\Windows\system32\NETw5c64.dll
C:\Windows\system32\NETw5r64.dll
C:\Windows\system32\drivers\vwifibus.sys


C:\Users\Shiki-Mike>netsh wlan show network

Interface name : Wireless Network Connection 5
The group or resource is not in the correct state to perform the requested opera
tion.



C:\Users\Shiki-Mike>netsh wlan show tracing
There is no trace session currently in progress.



C:\Users\Shiki-Mike>netsh show autoconfig
The following command was not found: show autoconfig.

C:\Users\Shiki-Mike>netsh show autoconfig
The following command was not found: show autoconfig.

C:\Users\Shiki-Mike>netsh wlan show autoconfig

Wireless LAN settings
---------------------
Function WlanQueryInterface returns error 5023:
The group or resource is not in the correct state to perform the requested opera
tion.



C:\Users\Shiki-Mike>netsh wlan show hostednetwork

Hosted network settings
-----------------------
Mode : Allowed
SSID name : "SHIKI-MIKE-PC-46900"
Max number of clients : 100
Authentication : WPA2-Personal
Cipher : CCMP

Hosted network status
---------------------
Status : Not available


C:\Users\Shiki-Mike>netsh wlan show interface

There is 1 interface on the system:

Name : Wireless Network Connection 5
Description : Intel(R) WiFi Link 1000 BGN
GUID : f9e32a85-f9ef-4f21-bc87-c2e4e40652b8
Physical address : 00:1e:64:78:d0:d4
State : not ready

Hosted network status : Not available


C:\Users\Shiki-Mike>netsh wlan show profiles

Profiles on interface Wireless Network Connection 5:

Group policy profiles (read only)
---------------------------------
<None>

User profiles
-------------
<None>


C:\Users\Shiki-Mike>


----------



## sigma26 (Jul 18, 2011)

2xg said:


> Hi sigma26,
> 
> Windows 7 is your O/S?
> 
> ...


I will do such and write back...and yes I did it was the first thing I did.


----------



## sigma26 (Jul 18, 2011)

2xg said:


> Hi sigma26,
> 
> Windows 7 is your O/S?
> 
> ...



I did everything as told and still..nothing....:sigh:


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Have you performed a System Restore? Restore it to a point where your Wi-Fi was working?

The only problem here, everything that you have done so far will be useless.


----------



## sigma26 (Jul 18, 2011)

2xg said:


> Have you performed a System Restore? Restore it to a point where your Wi-Fi was working?
> 
> The only problem here, everything that you have done so far will be useless.


The thing is...I have no restore point prior/close to when it started (which was around 12 Friday night) I have never done a back up...Even though I was warned multiply times..


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

or a Startup Repair. It's always good to backup all your files before the Repair.


----------



## sigma26 (Jul 18, 2011)

2xg said:


> or a Startup Repair. It's always good to backup all your files before the Repair.


I don't have the dvd in that I got my laptop already installed and everything...


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Perhaps it's better to try a diff. Wi-Fi Adapter.


----------



## sigma26 (Jul 18, 2011)

2xg said:


> Perhaps it's better to try a diff. Wi-Fi Adapter.


An external one?usb?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Yes, external, have a look here and way more selections here.

It might be more convenient than restoring your computer to factory default setting.


----------



## sigma26 (Jul 18, 2011)

2xg said:


> Yes, external, have a look here and way more selections here.
> 
> It might be more convenient than restoring your computer to factory default setting.


Do have an ones you'd specifically recommend?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

I'll pick the one with high gain antenna, for better wireless signal.


----------



## sigma26 (Jul 18, 2011)

2xg said:


> I'll pick the one with high gain antenna, for better wireless signal.


Ok thank you then. I will do thatray:


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

If your router supports N, get the B/G/N Wi-Fi Adapter.

You're Welcome. :grin:


----------



## sigma26 (Jul 18, 2011)

2xg said:


> If your router supports N, get the B/G/N Wi-Fi Adapter.
> 
> You're Welcome. :grin:


Yup It's a N-based router, Thank all you guys for helping me Wand; Old rich and you! I think everything would have been solved if I had come here earlier and received your help. But thanks nonetheless-less for helping me solve part of the problem.ray:ray:ray: (For all three of you)


----------



## sigma26 (Jul 18, 2011)

In that I'm using windows 7 is compatibility to be factored it? I'm thinking of getting the TP-Link TL-WN722N 150Mbps High Gain Wireless USB Adapter


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Please check this out, then scroll below for Technical specs, each one has specs, make sure to read it as well as the reviews.


> Technical Details
> Power up to 1000mW
> Back Track BT3 supported
> High power in compact size
> ...


----------



## sigma26 (Jul 18, 2011)

2xg said:


> Please check this out, then scroll below for Technical specs, each one has specs, make sure to read it as well as the reviews.
> [/COLOR]


Now I'm torn between that and this...

TP-Link TL-WN722N 150Mbps High Gain Wireless USB Adapter



> Technical Details
> 150Mbps wireless transmission rate
> Provides two methods of operation: Infrastructure and Ad-Hoc
> Quick Secure Setup, complies with WPS for worry free wireless security Supports 64/128-bit WEP
> ...


Only con about the second is that i have to d/l the drives for 7 from site..


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

I'd choose a higher dBi >7. It's always good to download the driver online, you'll get the latest driver.


----------



## sigma26 (Jul 18, 2011)

2xg said:


> I'd choose a higher dBi >7. It's always good to download the driver online, you'll get the latest driver.


higher than 7? LOL I'm giving my Laptop ears! lol

What about buying one lesser than 7 and then adding a boaster? Agh this is becoming harder than I expected (I hate doing things where there are options):sigh:


----------



## sigma26 (Jul 18, 2011)

Ima just get the GSKY High Power 1000mW Wireless 802.11g USB 2.0 Adapter w/ High-Gain 7 dBi Directional Patch Antenna


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

That one looks good and shd work great.


sigma26 said:


> Ima just get the GSKY High Power 1000mW Wireless 802.11g USB 2.0 Adapter w/ High-Gain 7 dBi Directional Patch Antenna


----------



## sigma26 (Jul 18, 2011)

Ok..New problem..I just got the adaptor; downloaded the drives (even went online for window 7 drivers) and the problem is still there. I cannot access wirelessly. No Ipv4 or Ipv6, for any of the wireless adapters. Though for the ethernet, the ipv4 works but ipv6. Guys please help!

The adoptor is a High gain 150 mbps, tl-wn722n


----------



## sigma26 (Jul 18, 2011)

Anyone???


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Are you using the windows wireless utility to connect to the router?


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Let's see another ipconfig . . I'm now suspecting something blocking the internet in your system

with the pc connected to the router, Click on *Start* . . *Run* . . type *CMD* 

At the > prompt type type the following command: *IPCONFIG /ALL*


Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is NOT a space after the / in the following command.

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*. Come back here and Paste the results in a message.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## sigma26 (Jul 18, 2011)

TheCyberMan said:


> Are you using the windows wireless utility to connect to the router?


Well nope for that isn't working


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

What are you using to try to connect?


----------



## sigma26 (Jul 18, 2011)

Old Rich said:


> Let's see another ipconfig . . I'm now suspecting something blocking the internet in your system
> 
> with the pc connected to the router, Click on *Start* . . *Run* . . type *CMD*
> 
> ...




Ok, I'm using my Ethernet cable connection to do this.Here is the Ipconfig/all result. I did two one connected and not conected. Wireless doesn't even show up! where as i can see it in network connections. Diagnosis it. i get the same ol drive problem. I tried fixing it to no avail. I even dled microsoft fixit, which all saw the same problem,but couldn't fix it!!

View attachment without ethernet.txt

View attachment with ethernet line.txt


----------



## sigma26 (Jul 18, 2011)

Old Rich said:


> What are you using to try to connect?


I'm trying to use the external adapter I decided to buy after trying to fix the built in one. Now I'm having the same problem with the external as the internal.:4-dontkno


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Does the Wireless Adaptor show in Device Manager?

In Services, is the Wireless Zero Configuration service set to automatic and started?


----------



## sigma26 (Jul 18, 2011)

Old Rich said:


> Does the Wireless Adaptor show in Device Manager?
> 
> In Services, is the *Wireless Zero Configuration service* set to automatic and started?


If by that whole name, I have none in my services. I do, though, have a Wlan config and yes it is set to Automatic and started.
Also they(external and internal) show in device manager


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Ok that service is started temporarily disable or turn off your firewal just to elimnate that and see if the networks appear.


----------



## sigma26 (Jul 18, 2011)

TheCyberMan said:


> Ok that service is started temporarily disable or turn off your firewal just to elimnate that and see if the networks appear.


Turned of the firewall multiple times and nothing before. I just tried from service and nothing still


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Does the Wireless Network show in Network Connections?


----------



## sigma26 (Jul 18, 2011)

Old Rich said:


> Does the Wireless Network show in Network Connections?


Yup they do


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

In the Network and Sharing Center . . what happens when you try to connect to a network?


----------



## sigma26 (Jul 18, 2011)

Old Rich said:


> In the Network and Sharing Center . . what happens when you try to connect to a network?


The wireless interface box pops(with big red x) up, with no available connections.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Do you have any third party wireless connection software installed other than the windows utility?


----------



## sigma26 (Jul 18, 2011)

TheCyberMan said:


> Do you have any third party wireless connection software installed toher than the windows utility?


Well, tried installing my external adapter yesterday b/c I couldn't' access the internal one. This though isn't working either and the problems are similar to that of internal (No ipv4 +6 connection) so i don't think it is the problem.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

What i am trying to get at is if you have a third party wireless connection utility which does the same as windows wireless utility gives you al list of networks which you can connect to you can try and connect with that.
Some of these third party utilities disable or have an option to disable the windows utility or enable it over the third party software.

I understand you have installed the drivers for the adapter.

It was just another avenue to go down to try and help you.


----------



## sigma26 (Jul 18, 2011)

TheCyberMan said:


> What i am trying to get at is if you have a third party wireless connection utility which does the same as windows wireless utility gives you al list of networks which you can connect to you can try and connect with that.
> Some of these third party utilities disable or have an option to disable the windows utility or enable it over the third party software.
> 
> I understand you have installed the drivers for the adapter.
> ...


Yes I understood. I did install to no avail.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Ok before 12 o clock on friday when your wireless went down had you installed any new software or changed any settings?

I have to go to work soon so if i don't get back to today i will check back tomorrow.


----------



## sigma26 (Jul 18, 2011)

TheCyberMan said:


> Ok before 12 o clock on friday when your wireless went down had you installed any new software or changed any settings?
> 
> I have to go to work soon so if i don't get back to today i will check back tomorrow.


well, It was over a week ago. Also I was removing zone alarm and replaced with trend micro(I've learn people with ZA have had this problem too). AFter i restarted, this whole matter started first with limited access then eventually nothing at all.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

At this point, I would consider reinstalling Windows 7 . . they system seems to be compromised, either from an infection or from too much messing with settings.


----------



## sigma26 (Jul 18, 2011)

Old Rich said:


> At this point, I would consider reinstalling Windows 7 . . they system seems to be compromised, either from an infection or from too much messing with settings.


I don't have the disk. Everything came preinstalled....I'm so screw....I'm thinking of taking it to the shop tomorrow b/c I cannot afford to buy again//sigh


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

What brand is it? . . most of the oem's will furnish a replacement installation disc for a nominal charge.


----------



## sigma26 (Jul 18, 2011)

Old Rich said:


> What brand is it? . . most of the oem's will furnish a replacement installation disc for a nominal charge.


It is a hp G60-530US Notebook


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Try this:

HP and Compaq Desktop PCs: Looking for Recovery Discs? - HP Customer Care (United States - English)


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

If it 's a notebook . . it might have a "Restore to Factory settings" that will let you reinstall without needing a disc . . look at the first paragraph in that link!!

Be sure to backup any data you cherish . . that will be wiped with a restore or a reinstallation


----------



## sigma26 (Jul 18, 2011)

Old Rich said:


> Try this:
> 
> HP and Compaq Desktop PCs: Looking for Recovery Discs? - HP Customer Care (United States - English)


What about my software such as Microsoft office 2010 and such?


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Any apps that did not come installed, will have to be reinstalled.


----------



## sigma26 (Jul 18, 2011)

Old Rich said:


> Any apps that did not come installed, will have to be reinstalled.


I'll create backups for my office/save music and such and creat the drives and rere...Thanks guys for helping me alot:wave::wave::wave:


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

There is a tool to remove zone alarm link below it may or may not cure your problem.

details on zone alarm removal tool - ZoneAlarm User Community 

Otherwise follow richs advice backup and re-format and re-install windows 7.

The link below is for manuals for your laptop choose the Backup and Recovery-Windows 7 it tells you how to create a set of recovery discs and how to recover from the recovery partition.

Manuals for HP G60-530US Notebook PC - HP Customer Care (United States - English)


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Zone Alarm has been known to cause problems with Windows 7


----------



## sigma26 (Jul 18, 2011)

Old Rich said:


> Zone Alarm has been known to cause problems with Windows 7


yeah it happend after i had removed it and had restarted the computer..


----------

